# Competition canceled



## tmcfadden932 (Mar 23, 2022)

Dear Home Winemaker,

Due to the impacts of COVID, a shortage of staff and volunteers and upon the recommendation from the Home Wine group, the California State Fair Home Wine Competition will not take place as part of the 2022 California State Fair. We are working to bring this important competition back for the 2023 California State Fair.

We look forward to your participation in 2023.

Thank you

*Sandi Hurtgen Montiero*

Competitive Exhibits Supervisor


----------

